# New Foster Dog Won't Go to the Bathroom



## ctraill

Hey everyone!

This is my first post, I came here after doing a bit of Internet searching since it appeared as if everyone here was really helpful. I did a scan through the back pages and didn't find anything so I apologize if a similar question has already been raised.

I have fostered many, many dogs before but this is the first time I'm fostering a golden. I was actually 'done' with fostering until this golden came along but because goldens are my sweet spot breed, I couldn't resist the opportunity to take her. She is a four year old sweetheart, rescued from a puppy mill, and she's very docile but friendly.

My question is: I was expecting her to have problems house-training as my other dogs have, but this dog doesn't want to go to the bathroom at all. We've had her 12 hours and she hasn't gone pee once. I'll take her to a vet if she still doesn't go tomorrow but I was wondering if this had happened to anyone or if anyone had any guesses as to what the problem is and how to fix it. My guess is that she's embarrassed to go in front of people so leaving her alone long enough might inspire her but as of right now, when we let her outside, she just stands there in a stationary spot until you get down with her and indicate that you want her to move. She walks well on a leash but doesn't show any signs of wanting to sniff out other dogs' spots which I thought might encourage her to go pee.

I have food down on the floor for her but she hasn't eaten it so far but she is drinking a lot. I'm just so worried, I hate how goldens self-inflict so much pain on themselves when they get scared/worried.

Thanks for any advice you have!
Kate


----------



## mm03gn

When we started fostering Burgundy (3 years old at the time) she wouldn't go pee either. We were really starting to worry - I believe it was 36 HOURS before she went pee for the first time...a couple days before she pooped. It was very worrisome...but I suppose she was just in a bit of shock in her new surroundings. As long as she is drinking water, I wouldn't worry - she will eventually go


----------



## LibertyME

Do you happen to know what surface she was raised on (forced to eliminate on) - shavings/newspaper/crushed stone/concrete...

She may not know she can urinate on any surface other then what she has always known... :-(


----------



## LibertyME

How long since she was rescued? She does sound still stunned.....so very,very sad....


----------



## ctraill

LibertyME said:


> Do you happen to know what surface she was raised on (forced to eliminate on) - shavings/newspaper/crushed stone/concrete...
> 
> She may not know she can urinate on any surface other then what she has always known... :-(


I was thinking that as well. I wish I had that kind of information but I don't know anything about where she came from. Only that compared to my other foster dogs, she's remarkably friendly. The last puppy mill dog we had wouldn't leave it's crate for 4 days because it was so scared; this sweetie-pie is actually wagging her tail gently but I can't tell if it's a sign of affection or nervousness.


----------



## esSJay

Aw that really saddens me. Thank you for fostering her! She is probably still getting used to her new surroundings and is nervous. Give it a bit more time and if she doesn't go in another few hours maybe try giving the vet a call. 

Please keep us posted, and if you have time we would love to see pictures of this sweet little golden!


----------



## ctraill

LibertyME said:


> How long since she was rescued? She does sound still stunned.....so very,very sad....


Only a day - she was rescued yesterday and we picked her a few hours later from the volunteer who picked her up from the pound where she had been surrendered. So it's definitely still early but I've never seen this in my dogs before and I can't tell if she's in pain from holding her bladder so long.


----------



## ctraill

mm03gn said:


> When we started fostering Burgundy (3 years old at the time) she wouldn't go pee either. We were really starting to worry - I believe it was 36 HOURS before she went pee for the first time...a couple days before she pooped. It was very worrisome...but I suppose she was just in a bit of shock in her new surroundings. As long as she is drinking water, I wouldn't worry - she will eventually go


Thank you so much for your story! This is very reassuring.


----------



## ctraill

esSJay said:


> Aw that really saddens me. Thank you for fostering her! She is probably still getting used to her new surroundings and is nervous. Give it a bit more time and if she doesn't go in another few hours maybe try giving the vet a call.
> 
> Please keep us posted, and if you have time we would love to see pictures of this sweet little golden!


Thank you! We are getting her groomed today - she smells awful (I say this lovingly of course) and she has awful knots all over her body that I'm wary of scratching her coat for fear that I'll pull them and hurt her. Once she's cleaned up I'll gladly post them. She's a really beautiful dog but she has that sad look in her eyes that indicates that she's had a really hard life so far


----------



## mylissyk

You are her angel. She will go eventually she just needs time. The change in environment and she most likely has never gone anywhere but the cage she was kept in. It probable the bath may cause her to go so be sure to let the groomer know how long she's been holding it.


----------



## fostermom

Has she gone yet? Sometimes it will take a while for them to stop being so stressed. Especially coming from a puppymill. Thank you for fostering her!


----------



## BeauShel

Bless you for fostering her. Hopefully she will go soon and with the grooming feel better. It sounds like she really had it rough. Give her a big hug and kiss for being so brave.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I adopted a former puppy mill mom almost three years ago from CFGRR based in Wilmington, NC. She had just turned 2 when I got her. She was terrified of everything and everyone, hid in my bathroom the first week we got her. My husband had to pick her up and carry her outside-she wouldn't walk because she was so scared. My husband was wonderful with her-she had a few accidents on him while he was carrying her outside. It took several days before she would eat. After the first week, she decided she was safe and took off walking-went outside on her own and started exploring the backyard. She has come a very long way-it took lots of love, patience and time. Today she is healthy, happy, and very much loved!

This girl will come around, just give her some time.


----------



## Finn's Fan

I'd guess it's not only all the stress of the last 24 hours, but the surface issue. My Finn (a rescue) took three days to understand that the grass was where he could/should go to the bathroom, as he'd had no experience with grass. Thanks for fostering this girl, and thanks to all who got her out of a terrible situation.


----------



## coppers-mom

Kate,
I don't have any advice since I am not familiar with this issue, but wanted to say thanks for fostering her. This is her first chance at a normal life and I am sure it seems very strange to her.
I do think you might try putting newspaper down since that is what a lot of people use in crates.
Here's wishing you both great success!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I have a male GR who can hold his urine naturally, forever! I'm thinking when she settles in she will go. It's sometimes like watching and waiting for water to boil.


----------



## Karen519

*Foster*

Bless you for fostering this poor little urchin!!

What if you take her out on the leash in the grass and maybe she will go on the leash. If not, just go out with her and wait to see what she does

Sure she will go when she has to, but a vet check sure wouldn't hurt!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Has she gone yet? I hope for the best!


----------



## hollyk

Any luck yet?


----------



## Heidi36oh

You're an Angel for taking her in, I really don't have any advise just wanted to say, Thank you for taking this girl in. She'll come around!


----------



## KatyG

Hi Kate.

My name is Katy and I adopted an older Golden Retriever last night. He hasn't went to the bathroom at all since we got him. He just want to lay around or sit right next to us. When we take him out side he walks around and sniffs a little bit but doesn't seem to have any interest in going to the bathroom. He is drinking and eating. He seems a little sad but is wagging his tail and acts excited to see us. He hasn't been whining or anything. 

I was wondering if you could let me know how your situation turned out.

Thanks!


----------



## dlmrun2002

Rescue dogs need a ton of time to settle in. Some take years to become fully acclimated to there new forever home. Be patient. If he doesn't go in a day I would get him to your vet. He should go to your vet anyway, it's just part of the process and verifying a new dogs health. Understand your dog is freaking out a little bit on the inside being in a new place. Rescue dogs sometimes have difficult past lives so that needs to be taken into consideration also. Good luck and "Thank you" for rescuing a dog. It is very noble of you.

wagging tails

dlm ny country


----------

